
Google is using Maps to turn every video game into an earth-sized epic - amanmathur
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/google-is-using-maps-to-turn-every-video-game-into-an-earth-sized-epic/
======
pbw
I wrote about this idea 8 years ago: [http://www.kmeme.com/2010/10/future-of-
googles-street-view.h...](http://www.kmeme.com/2010/10/future-of-googles-
street-view.html)

Will be interesting to see if it takes off. I think it might not work that
well at first, but long term seems inevitable.

